# RecipeDB - Dubbel



## manticle (22/12/12)

Dubbel  Ale - Belgian Dubbel  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Actual Grist: 6kg Dingemans Pilsner250g Dingemans biscuit100g Dingemans Special BSo no vienna, no caramunich.IBU should be closer to 24 as most of the sugar is added later.Mash:TEMP: 55/62/68/72/78TIME: 5/10/50/10/10Boil: 120 minutes4g CaCl2 each to mash and boil using Melbourne water.200g white sugar or dextrose to the boil800g D2 (dark belgian candy syrup) added, 200g at a time after FG reached. Allow each addition to ferment out before adding the next.FG around 1010-1012. Conditioning temps should be as cold as possible. Long cold conditioning helps smooth out this beer.No chilled, no adjustments.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6 kg Weyermann Pilsner    0.25 kg Weyermann Vienna    0.1 kg Weyermann Caramunich I     0.8 kg Candi Sugar (dark)    0.2 kg Cane Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      50 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 60mins)    20 g Spalter (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     4000 ml Wyeast Labs 1762 - Belgian Abbey II       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         22L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.082 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.02 (calc)   Bitterness 21.7 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 8.11%   Colour 65 EBC   Batch Size 22L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 12 days


----------

